# Whats the best way to store comb honey



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I have about 10 frames of honey that I want to keep and enter in the state fair this year.The fair is not until August and I was just wondering if someone could tell me the best way to store this for 6 weeks without contaminating it or changing the appearence? Its currently sitting in a deep super in my family room(much to my wifes delight) so I have to move it pretty quick.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Can you keep it in a freezer or deep freeze? That's what I do when I can't extract yet. I have not noticed any change in flavor or composition when I do that. Someone else may have a different slant on it.


----------

